# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Για Mac Users

## cp

Εδώ θα προσπαθήσουμε να μαζέψουμε πληροφορίες και συμβουλές για όσους από εμάς χρησιμοποιούμε Macintosh για την ασύρματη δικτύωσή μας. Η Apple έχει δώσει μεγάλη έμφαση στην ασύρματη δικτύωση παρέχοντας ενσωματωμένη κάρτα Airport στα μεγάλα μοντέλα της και υποδομή σε όλα τα άλλα. Υιοθετώντας μάλιστα στη νέα της σειρά το πρωτόκολο 802.11g, δείχνει πάλι το δρόμο της πρωτοπορείας στις άλλες εταιρείες του χώρου.

----------


## ariadgr

Έχω ενα desktop PC με Win XP και ένα φορητό Apple που δέχεται κάρτες cardbus με λειτουργικό Χ.2 

Κάποιες ερωτήσεις: 

1) Θέλω να αγοράσω μια PCMCIA κάρτα που να είναι συμβατή *και με τα 2 μηχανήματα* (με PCI->PCMCIA adapter για το PC), αρα να έχει drivers για XP και για Mac 10.2 Επίσης πρέπει αυτή η κάρτα να έχει υποδοχή για να συνδεθεί με εξωτερική κεραία. Ποιές τέτοιες κάρτες υπάρχουν;

2) Η λύση που αναφέρεις με τον universal driver που κοστίζει $25 αξίζει κατά τη γνώμη σου? Ποιές από τις κάρτες που υποστηρίζει πληρούν τις προϋποθέσεις που έγραψα στο "1"?

----------


## cp

Αν το φορητό σου είναι από την καινούρια σειρά της Apple, τότε δεν είναι PCMCIA αλλά πατέντα της Apple που μοιάζει με PCMCIA.
Δες εδώ περισσότερα
http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cg ... ct=AirPort

----------


## ariadgr

> Αν το φορητό σου είναι από την καινούρια σειρά της Apple, τότε δεν είναι PCMCIA αλλά πατέντα της Apple που μοιάζει με PCMCIA.
> Δες εδώ περισσότερα
> http://www.seattlewireless.net/index.cg ... ct=AirPort


Δεν είναι από τα καινούργια. Είναι το πρώτο Titanium Powerbook G4 με 1 cardbus slot.  :: 
Εξ' άλλου δεν θέλω το airport γιατί δεν μπορείς να του συνδέσεις εξωτερική κεραία χωρίς να τρυπίσεις το μηχάνημα. Ενδιαφέρομαι για cardbus κάρτα που να έχει πάνω της είσοδο για εξωτερική κεραία.

Ρίξε μια ματιά και σε αυτό το thread που άνοιξα.  ::  




> Σύγουρα δουλεύουν οι καρτούλες της Orinoco καθώς και οι OEM της. Τέτοιες κάρτες έχει η ideal σαν Toshiba σε ειδική τιμή για τα μέλη του awmn. (70ευρώ + ΦΠΑ αν θυμάμαι καλά)


Ξέρεις αν η Orinoco έχει drivers για το Χ  ::

----------


## cp

Η κάρτα που είδες στο ΙΜΕ ήταν airport extreme και έχει υποδοχή για κεραία. Ισως όμως να θέλει τρύπημα το laptop. Δεν ξέρω. Μάλλον θα μπορεί να σου απαντήσει ο nkladakis.
Γιατί πάντως βιάζεσαι και δεν διαβάζεις προσεκτικά? Ο universal driver δουλεύει σε αυτές τις κάρτες και τα μηχανήματα:
http://www.macsense.com/product/broadband/aerouni.html

----------


## ariadgr

> Γιατί πάντως βιάζεσαι και δεν διαβάζεις προσεκτικά? Ο universal driver δουλεύει σε αυτές τις κάρτες και τα μηχανήματα:
> http://www.macsense.com/product/broadband/aerouni.html


Μετά έμαθα οτι η Orinoco είναι της Lucent...

Πάντως οι κατασκευαστές δεν αναφέρουν ξεκάθαρα αν οι κάρτες τους υποστηρίζουν εξωτερική κεραία. Έψαξα και στην orinoco, και στη cisco. Τους είναι δύσκολο να γράψουν "supports external antenna"?  ::

----------


## Alexandros

H Cisco LMC352 υποστηρίζει (μόνο) εξωτερική κεραία (δυο για diversity, MMCX Connectors). Η PCM352 έχει fixed κεραία και δεν έχει connectors.

Φιλικά,

Αλέξανδρος

----------


## nkladakis

γνώμη μου είναι να πας για την Cisco LMC35 γιατί:
α. είναι πολύ μεγάλη εταιρία και εδώ μέσα την εκτιμούν πάρα πολύ
β. είναι η μόνη Εκτός από την apple που κάθισε και έφτιαξε drivers
οι υπόλοιποι περιμένουν από άλλους μπας και φτιάξουν drivers για linux mac κλπ
γ. το Aironet Client Utility για mac είναι καλύτερο και από αυτό τής apple
και γενικά πάντα υποστήριζε την πλατφόρμα μας όταν οι άλλοι την αγνοούν
όσο για την orinoco παρ όλο που την φτιάχνει η ίδια εταιρία που φτιάχνει και την airport δεν είναι περισσότερο συμβατή από την άλλες χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις drivers και έτσι η διαφορά μικραίνει από τη cisco

----------


## ariadgr

> γνώμη μου είναι να πας για την Cisco LMC35 γιατί:
> α. είναι πολύ μεγάλη εταιρία και εδώ μέσα την εκτιμούν πάρα πολύ
> β. είναι η μόνη Εκτός από την apple που κάθισε και έφτιαξε drivers
> οι υπόλοιποι περιμένουν από άλλους μπας και φτιάξουν drivers για linux mac κλπ
> γ. το Aironet Client Utility για mac είναι καλύτερο και από αυτό τής apple
> και γενικά πάντα υποστήριζε την πλατφόρμα μας όταν οι άλλοι την αγνοούν
> όσο για την orinoco παρ όλο που την φτιάχνει η ίδια εταιρία που φτιάχνει και την airport δεν είναι περισσότερο συμβατή από την άλλες χρειάζεται να πληρώσεις drivers και έτσι η διαφορά μικραίνει από τη cisco


OK, είναι πολύ καλά τα προϊόντα της cisco, αλλά η Orinoco σε λιγότερο από μισό της τιμής της cisco έχει ενσωματωμένη κεραία και δέχεται και εξωτερική. Δηλαδή αν στο μέλλον βάλω access point στο σπίτι θα μπορώ να κυκλοφορώ ασύρματα με το mac, ενώ με τη cisco θα πρέπει να αγοράσω άλλη.

Από την Proxim μου πρότειναν free drivers για MacOS X που υπάρχουν εδώ. Επίσης υπάρχει και ο άλλος που τον πληρώνεις $25. 

Προτιμώ την Orinoco για την εσωτερική κεραία που έχει, όχι απαραίτητα για την τιμή της.

Εσύ πιστεύεις οτι είναι καλύτερα να δώσω $48 για την Orinoco silver ή $125 για τη Cisco?

----------


## nkladakis

Το ότι η cisco δεν έχει εσωτερική κεραία δεν είναι πρόβλημα υπάρχουν εξωτερικές κεραίες αυτοκόλλητες για laptop πολύ φθηνές και πολύ καλύτερες από τής εσωτερικές των καρτών Οι drivers που βρήκες είναι για pcmcia μόνο αν λοιπόν θέλεις την ίδια κάρτα να την βάλεις σε pci σε desktop μηχάνημα; Με τη cisco μπορείς. Οσο για τη διαφορά....σ' αυτή τη ζωή ότι πληρώνεις παίρνεις!!!

----------

